# New hat



## Gologit (May 16, 2011)

I recently received a very old but like new MacT. Thanks JacobJ !

It has the old style 6 point suspension with the rivets under the brim. It was even tied together with a bootlace...real old-school stuff. I tried cleaning the old suspension but it fell apart.

Does anyone know where to find a 6 point suspension that will fit this hat?


----------



## madhatte (May 16, 2011)

Grrr... wish I did, or I wouldn'ta gave away that REEEALLY old one I had a few years ago because I couldn't find anything to fit.


----------



## Gologit (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, I Googled it. I'd never had Google sneer at me before.

Maybe a tailor or a seamstress might be able to make one up. I saved the old one...and the metal clips that it had.


----------



## madhatte (May 16, 2011)

Mine had only two clips and nothing else. I had a half-hearted idea of fabricating new ones from Foster's cans, but gave it up once the beer was gone.


----------



## Humptulips (May 16, 2011)

It is impossible to get the suspension for them. I made two suspensions for mine about 15 years apart.
I started out by cutting an old caulk shoe top into a strip long enough to go around my head and twice the width I wanted it. I doubled it and stitched it to half the width and used doubled nylon strapping for the straps. You'll need the old one for a pattern. Shoelace still goes in the top.
Took me the better part of a day.


----------



## slowp (May 16, 2011)

Can you get hold of some new style suspensions and then slice/tailor them into something? That seems like it would be easier and not as gross as cutting boots up. 

Nylon webbing can be bought sometimes at the WalMarche or at a fabric store. You may send somebody else into the fabric store if squeamish about going in. They are not guy places but will not hurt you either. I believe JoAnn Fabrics would have some nylon web. Or go to a camping store/department and look for straps. The latter will be more spendy. Even spendier would be the flat nylon leashes for little dogs but it might just work. 

Yup. I'd take a spare suspension, go get nylon webbing of the right width, hook that to the headband part and then I'm sure you can figure out how to hook the metal clippie things to it to fit your new hat.

Beware the potporri smell in the fabric stores!


----------



## slowp (May 17, 2011)

The Bullard 6 point goes thusly:





View attachment 184353


----------



## 2dogs (May 17, 2011)

The new Bullard suspension is different and will not fit the old style hat. The new type is the best suspension going. In my world anyway.


----------



## dave k (May 17, 2011)

Is it worth trying a army surplus store and check the helmets ?


----------



## hammerlogging (May 17, 2011)

Perhaps a perk to starting to participate in regional logging museum activities?


----------



## Gologit (May 17, 2011)

slowp said:


> Can you get hold of some new style suspensions and then slice/tailor them into something? That seems like it would be easier and not as gross as cutting boots up.
> 
> Nylon webbing can be bought sometimes at the WalMarche or at a fabric store. You may send somebody else into the fabric store if squeamish about going in. They are not guy places but will not hurt you either. I believe JoAnn Fabrics would have some nylon web. Or go to a camping store/department and look for straps. The latter will be more spendy. Even spendier would be the flat nylon leashes for little dogs but it might just work.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you have it figured out pretty good. Since I don't have any talent with needle and thread maybe I could just send you the old harness and you could whip me up a new one.

In your spare time. Being retired and all.

And...I ain't afraid of no fabric store. It's where I go to buy bachelor buttons. It smells good in there but it always makes me sneeze.


----------



## mile9socounty (May 17, 2011)

Gologit said:


> I recently received a very old but like new MacT.
> 
> It has the old style 6 point suspension with the rivets under the brim.
> Does anyone know where to find a 6 point suspension that will fit this hat?


 
I to have been looking for a replacement suspension for my Under 6 point Mac T. Haven't had too much luck finding one though. I've seen very few on Fleebay, but as usual bad timing for me. Keep you ears open.


----------



## slowp (May 17, 2011)

2dogs said:


> The new Bullard suspension is different and will not fit the old style hat. The new type is the best suspension going. In my world anyway.


 
Just showing how it looks, and maybe could be pieced and snipped here and there to fit a different one. You'd need to order one, because the one in he picture is too disgusting to anybody else but the original sweater--me. 

Gologit, I would except it might be like a plumbing project and require several trips to stores for parts
. That would be Chehalis. That would be at least 2 hours round trip. I think you are in a better spot and now is a good time to get acquainted with your sewing machine. Or buy a machine. Or get a more manly awl.


----------



## 056 kid (May 17, 2011)

Get an Asian seamstress on the job, she'll have you up and running in no time!


----------



## 2dogs (May 17, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Get an Asian seamstress on the job, she'll have you up and running in no time!


 
A few years ago I was talking to the rep for an American manufacture of backpacks and tactical gear. I was saying how I appreciated their gear was made in the USA. He laughed and said all the sewers were Philippina ladies, none of whom spoke English. But they did all live in the USA.


----------



## Samlock (May 17, 2011)

dave k said:


> Is it worth trying a army surplus store and check the helmets ?



You mean a combat helmet for working?

Well, military service teaches you one thing: you wouldn't wear the steel pot voluntarily.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 17, 2011)

Samlock said:


> You mean a combat helmet for working?
> 
> Well, military service teaches you one thing: you wouldn't wear the steel pot voluntarily.


 
I think he's talking about just snagging the liner


----------



## Gologit (May 17, 2011)

slowp said:


> Just showing how it looks, and maybe could be pieced and snipped here and there to fit a different one. You'd need to order one, because the one in he picture is too disgusting to anybody else but the original sweater--me.
> 
> Gologit, I would except it might be like a plumbing project and require several trips to stores for parts
> . That would be Chehalis. That would be at least 2 hours round trip. I think you are in a better spot and now is a good time to get acquainted with your sewing machine. Or buy a machine. Or get a more manly awl.


 
Hmmmm...I'll take that as a negative response. But think about it for a minute...with all the guys looking for six point suspensions you could develop a real cottage industry, make a few coins, and keep yourself busy in the process. "Suspensions by SlowP"...sounds good to me. 

An awl? I have some fids and a couple of marlinspikes. No awl. At all.


----------



## slowp (May 17, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Hmmmm...I'll take that as a negative response. But think about it for a minute...with all the guys looking for six point suspensions you could develop a real cottage industry, make a few coins, and keep yourself busy in the process. "Suspensions by SlowP"...sounds good to me.
> 
> An awl? I have some fids and a couple of marlinspikes. No awl. At all.



No way. The liability one would incur. Better to let the already there people deal with it. 

What will the safety guy think of a homemade suspension?


----------



## Samlock (May 17, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I think he's talking about just snagging the liner



Reading the thread over again: you must be right.


----------



## Gologit (May 17, 2011)

slowp said:


> No way. The liability one would incur. Better to let the already there people deal with it.
> 
> What will the safety guy think of a homemade suspension?


 
The safety guy? If it was a tidy enough job he probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference.
He just doesn't like tin hats...or most of the guys who wear them. He's young and prefers plastic. He's the safety guy by virtue of the fact that he took a semester of Industrial Safety at the local Junior College, is related to one of the company bigwigs, and has totally failed at everything else they've tried to train him to do.
They gave him a title, a pickup, a clip board, a huge stack of reporting forms, a bright orange safety vest with silver reflective striping, a plastic hardhat of course, and sent him forth to make the mills and woods a safer place for us all.
He's a dork. Worse, he's a dork with an attitude. But we learned the hard way that we have to take him seriously. Having never really succeeded at anything before he's now empowered to issue safety citations and write warning letters. And he does. Lots of each. Tons of each. 
He has a mission. Beware dorks with a mission.


----------



## slowp (May 17, 2011)

Took some pictures of the 30 year old 4 point suspension. The plastic tore as I worked on it. For these hats, the skull bucket suspension fits. 

Heres how the old one goes.
View attachment 184396
View attachment 184397
View attachment 184398
View attachment 184399


Now off to get a load of wood on our nice, sunny day.


----------



## Gologit (May 17, 2011)

slowp said:


> Took some pictures of the 30 year old 4 point suspension. The plastic tore as I worked on it. For these hats, the skull bucket suspension fits.
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to get a load of wood on our nice, sunny day.


 
Yup, that's the same suspension that my _other_ MacT has. I tried fitting it to the older six point hat but the rivets are in an entirely different location and it wouldn't fit. No way to alter it either, without destroying something. Back to the drawing board.

Enjoy your sunshine...it's been raining here for two days.:msp_mad:


----------



## dave k (May 17, 2011)

Samlock, only the mounting harness from the helmet ! I too did 7 + years service and never want to see a steel helmet again !!


----------



## paccity (May 17, 2011)

Gologit said:


> The safety guy? If it was a tidy enough job he probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference.
> He just doesn't like tin hats...or most of the guys who wear them. He's young and prefers plastic. He's the safety guy by virtue of the fact that he took a semester of Industrial Safety at the local Junior College, is related to one of the company bigwigs, and has totally failed at everything else they've tried to train him to do.
> They gave him a title, a pickup, a clip board, a huge stack of reporting forms, a bright orange safety vest with silver reflective striping, a plastic hardhat of course, and sent him forth to make the mills and woods a safer place for us all.
> He's a dork. Worse, he's a dork with an attitude. But we learned the hard way that we have to take him seriously. Having never really succeeded at anything before he's now empowered to issue safety citations and write warning letters. And he does. Lots of each. Tons of each.
> He has a mission. Beware dorks with a mission.


good rant, tryed to rep ya.


----------



## Humptulips (May 17, 2011)

slowp said:


> Can you get hold of some new style suspensions and then slice/tailor them into something? That seems like it would be easier and not as gross as cutting boots up.
> 
> Nylon webbing can be bought sometimes at the WalMarche or at a fabric store. You may send somebody else into the fabric store if squeamish about going in. They are not guy places but will not hurt you either. I believe JoAnn Fabrics would have some nylon web. Or go to a camping store/department and look for straps. The latter will be more spendy. Even spendier would be the flat nylon leashes for little dogs but it might just work.
> 
> ...



I have been in the JoAnn Fabric store and was pretty put out with them. They gave me the senior citizen discount. I honestly don't look that old, I swear.


----------



## slowp (May 18, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> I have been in the JoAnn Fabric store and was pretty put out with them. They gave me the senior citizen discount. I honestly don't look that old, I swear.


 
I'm sorry. I sat next to some challenged people at the parade in Morton. No politician shook my hand or gave me their propaganda. They stopped at the people sitting next to me. I don't know if that is good or bad. 

Now back to the hat. I think that the Humptulip idea but using NEW leather is the best. I pondered this while doing the weekly mowing of hay. There's probably some kind of craft store in an area close to you. _Michaels_ which has a sneezier (smelly stuff) atmosphere than the fabric store has some leather stuff. Or maybe there's a saddle shop? Do saddle shops exist anymore? 

If not, I'll send you the glittery sticker yard sale hat.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 18, 2011)

slowp said:


> I'm sorry. I sat next to some challenged people at the parade in Morton. No politician shook my hand or gave me their propaganda. They stopped at the people sitting next to me. I don't know if that is good or bad.
> 
> Now back to the hat. I think that the Humptulip idea but using NEW leather is the best. I pondered this while doing the weekly mowing of hay. There's probably some kind of craft store in an area close to you. _Michaels_ which has a sneezier (smelly stuff) atmosphere than the fabric store has some leather stuff. Or maybe there's a saddle shop? Do saddle shops exist anymore?
> 
> If not, I'll send you the glittery sticker yard sale hat.


 
Don't forget the 5-6 layers of gloss clearcoat so the friendly owl and fluffy raccoon are on there until hell freezes over :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (May 18, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Don't forget the 5-6 layers of gloss clearcoat so the friendly owl and fluffy raccoon are on there until hell freezes over :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sssssshhhhhhhh, Jake. Don't give her any ideas.


----------



## slowp (May 19, 2011)

The one of a kind, woodland animals themed Mac T shall be in the mail today, unless the dentist appt. lasts way too long. There is an *Infinity Dog Dare Condition*, you need to take a picture of yourself wearing the hat, with the glittery critters still on the hat, and post it here. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity (May 19, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## madhatte (May 19, 2011)

Oh, man, the dreaded *Infinity Dog Dare*. I never thought I'd see the day somebody pulled that one from its lead-lined sarcophagus. This is SERIOUS BUSINESS.


----------



## Joe46 (May 19, 2011)

It came as such a shock it had to posted twice!!!!!!:yoyo:


----------



## Gologit (May 19, 2011)

slowp said:


> The one of a kind, woodland animals themed Mac T shall be in the mail today, unless the dentist appt. lasts way too long. There is an *Infinity Dog Dare Condition*, you need to take a picture of yourself wearing the hat, with the glittery critters still on the hat, and post it here. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hmmmphh..It's not serious until it gets to the Infinity Squared Double Dog Dare. I ain't scared. :msp_wink:

And, as far as a picture goes, the temptation is to do one of those "Gypo John Special" pictures but that would undoubtably get me banned. 

But, since you're going to send me a hat I'll certainly take a picture of me wearing it. I'm not much of a photographer, though. Who knows what might happen.


----------



## slowp (May 19, 2011)

It is in our ultra fast mail system. Probably almost to the Spiffy Junction.


----------



## Gologit (May 19, 2011)

I'll mail _your_ hat Monday. Hats going south, hats going north.


----------



## 2dogs (May 20, 2011)

This thread makes me think I'm off my medicine and I don't even take any. My brain is all sweaty trying to figure out the code you people are using.

Dang Bob just buy another brain bucket off ebay. Or ask HBRN for advice. I'm going to bed.


----------



## RandyMac (May 20, 2011)

2d, I'd share meds, but it causes very early bedtimes.


----------



## madhatte (May 20, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> It came as such a shock it had to posted twice!!!!!!:yoyo:


 
Meh. The network at work is about as dependable as a fleet of Yugos.

Also: you guys never fail to crack me up.


----------



## Gologit (May 20, 2011)

2dogs said:


> This thread makes me think I'm off my medicine and I don't even take any. My brain is all sweaty trying to figure out the code you people are using.
> 
> Dang Bob just buy another brain bucket off ebay. Or ask HBRN for advice. I'm going to bed.


 
There, there, old fella'....it's okay. _We_ understand what we're talking about. Most of the time, anyway.

I'd explain the whole thing to you but I'm not sure I understand it myself.


----------



## slowp (May 20, 2011)

Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Gologit (May 20, 2011)

slowp said:


> Makes perfect sense to me.


 
Yup. I think 2dogs needs a challenge. Maybe he could volunteer to be a mentor to HBRN.


----------



## hammerlogging (May 20, 2011)

slowp said:


> The one of a kind, woodland animals themed Mac T shall be in the mail today, unless the dentist appt. lasts way too long. There is an *Infinity Dog Dare Condition*, you need to take a picture of yourself wearing the hat, with the glittery critters still on the hat, and post it here. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
you meant to say "on a live landing" too, didn't you-- at least 3 other loggers, dust in the air, and an operating piece of equipment in the picture.

You can leave out the black eye if you have one.;


----------



## paccity (May 20, 2011)

black eye? you meen the three other loggers on the landing.


----------



## RandyMac (May 20, 2011)




----------



## paccity (May 20, 2011)

nice randy, but wheres the tin hat?


----------



## paccity (May 20, 2011)

that powder looks to be a foot or more deep, would really be fun if it rained.


----------



## RandyMac (May 20, 2011)

The tin lid is on my cranium.

yeah, that dust, a couple inches of rain produces a greasy mess. Later on, in the real rain, things get genuinely sloppy, 20 pound boot time. We had what was supposed to be a temporary landing, there was a yarder way up the hill, Cats were pulling logs downhill as well. It rained a bunch, the run off came down the yarder's skid trails, the Cats were dragging lots of mud in, there was no place for it to go. Two or three days later, the landing was four feet deep in smelly slop, the Cats made waves in it as they went through, logs that would have sunk in the pond, bobbed like boats. The 988 was useless, they couldn't get a NorthWest up the road, so they left it for next year. By the time they got back to it, it looked like a concrete parking lot with speed bumps.


----------



## Gologit (May 20, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> you meant to say "on a live landing" too, didn't you-- at least 3 other loggers, dust in the air, and an operating piece of equipment in the picture.
> 
> You can leave out the black eye if you have one.;


 
 Thanks, Joe. You're a BIG help. There _will be _ a picture or two 'cause I guess that's part of the deal. But the hows and wheres and whens will be decided at the local level. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## hammerlogging (May 20, 2011)

damn theres just something about dust dirt grease hardship and toil.


----------



## 056 kid (May 20, 2011)

I feel sorry for a skidder driver when the dust gets deep. I hate how the fan blows everything right up your nose when you are getting a ride on the hood. I put my dome piece under my chin like I am getting ready to puke in it to keep the dust away, works pretty good! I recall one place we cut where the dust was like baby powder on the landing, had to be close to 2' deep in areas, it was hot and dry that summer!!


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2011)

I think I can do this, it looks much more simple than the modern hats. Looks like the only problem might be the little rivets. 
Here's some pictures.....I guess the BEFORE pictures. The AFTER will require a trip to the bigger towns.

























View attachment 185285
View attachment 185286
View attachment 185287
View attachment 185288
View attachment 185289


----------



## Humptulips (May 26, 2011)

That piece that is riveted on, I cut them out of a piece of old caulk shoe leather (I know, yucky) and sewed them on. I would forget about using a rivet. Easier to sew them. On my latest hat I 86d that little piece and sewed directly to the band but I think that makes them unadjustable so they have to be made to fit the head it's going on. I have a 4 point I made a liner for that I used all nylon strapping but it was just luck I found a piece heavy enough for the hat band. Made it out of that strapping truckers use to bind loads down. Had to cut it down a bit.
Wish I was closer so I could show you. Not very adept with a camera or posting pictures.


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2011)

I could sew it. I have an awl if it is really tough, and an old treadle machine that will sew much thicker fabric and some leather. There are just no stores locally (Morton) that carry the stuff I'll need. So, it'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2011)

slowp said:


> I could sew it. I have an awl if it is really tough, and an old treadle machine that will sew much thicker fabric and some leather. There are just no stores locally (Morton) that carry the stuff I'll need. So, it'll have to wait a bit.


 
 I _knew_ I picked the right person for that job. I think the leather headband is in pretty good shape. The little cloth thingys, once I washed the accumulated crud off of them, just fell apart.

Nice old hat, though, and it hasn't been abused much. Kinda makes you wonder what else JacobJ has stashed away in the dark corners of his shop.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 26, 2011)

Gologit said:


> I _knew_ I picked the right person for that job. I think the leather headband is in pretty good shape. The little cloth thingys, once I washed the accumulated crud off of them, just fell apart.
> 
> Nice old hat, though, and it hasn't been abused much. Kinda makes you wonder what else JacobJ has stashed away in the dark corners of his shop.


 
so uhhhh, did you get the Rocky Raccoon and Woodland Friends Mac T yet


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> so uhhhh, did you get the Rocky Raccoon and Woodland Friends Mac T yet


 
Yup.


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2011)

slowp said:


> The one of a kind, woodland animals themed Mac T shall be in the mail today, unless the dentist appt. lasts way too long. There is an *Infinity Dog Dare Condition*, you need to take a picture of yourself wearing the hat, with the glittery critters still on the hat, and post it here. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Okay, okay, I give up. Man, the things a guy will subject himself to just to get a new hat.

Here's your picture. Did I mention that I'm short? As in really, really short? 








Can I take the cute little woodland critters off now? Please?


----------



## Sport Faller (May 26, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Okay, okay, I give up. Man, the things a guy will subject himself to just to get a new hat.
> 
> Here's your picture. Did I mention that I'm short? As in really, really short?


 
hahaha, careful how long you leave that thing on top of your calks, you'll come back later and they'll be turned into hemp sandals, or even (gasp) Crocs :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2011)

gologit said:


> okay, okay, i give up. Man, the things a guy will subject himself to just to get a new hat.
> 
> Here's your picture. Did i mention that i'm short? As in really, really short?
> 
> ...



*no. You have not fulfilled the infinity cubed dog dare.* :msp_angry:


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2011)

slowp said:


> *no. You have not fulfilled the infinity cubed dog dare.* :msp_angry:


 
Damn. Okay...I'll see what else I can come up with.


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

Well? The day is half over.....


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

gologit, don't know if ya care, but if you do it you will gain soooo much respect from us. man up.


----------



## ChrisF (May 27, 2011)

paccity said:


> gologit, don't know if ya care, but if you do it you will gain soooo much respect from us. man up.


 
Haha seconded!


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Damn. Okay...I'll see what else I can come up with.


 
if you get some action shots of you with the woodland friends mac t you could be this cool :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

I'm off to the dentist, and when I get back young man, that picture....blah blah blah....:msp_biggrin: 

Hope I'm not all hopped up on novacain. The hangover is bad.


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2011)

Okay, okay...I give up.








I have space cleared on the work bench, the hair drier is warming up, the rubbing alcohol and tweezers are ready. Now can I take those fuzzy-bunny stickers off? I promise to treat them gently and dispose of them properly.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2011)

that's a purty tin hat Mr. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

just remember, if the woodland friends come off of the hat they gotta go on the thermos


----------



## hammerlogging (May 27, 2011)

it does lok like it was a painful picture for you, hope you're ok


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

OK. Poor little critters. I think you should leave them on.


----------



## hammerlogging (May 27, 2011)

I guess he would but they might distract from the airbrush tie-dye he's planning on applying


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> I guess he would but they might distract from the airbrush tie-dye he's planning on applying


 
Like a rainbow theme? That would be OK, nothing wrong with that but I still like the animals better. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2011)

You people are vicious.

And the stickers are OFF! If anybody ever needs to have somebody put stickers on something I'd recommend Slowp. I think she uses super-glue and then etches the surface for a better adhesion. Them little critters were stuck on good....real good.


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> it does lok like it was a painful picture for you, hope you're ok


 
My wife was laughing so hard when she took the picture it's a wonder it came out at all.


----------



## OregonSawyer (May 28, 2011)

Well played good sir...


----------



## paccity (May 28, 2011)

my hats off to you sir.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ChrisF (May 28, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## RandyMac (May 31, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Okay, okay...I give up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Annie wants to know if you are a red head.


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Annie wants to know if you are a red head.


 
Brown with a LOT of gray.


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2011)

You need to change your avatar. I have the picture of the new hat with the Wildland Critters still in place that you can use.


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2011)

slowp said:


> You need to change your avatar. I have the picture of the new hat with the Wildland Critters still in place that you can use.


 
That would be a great avatar for _you._ I saved a few of the fuzzy-bunny stickers that came off that hat and stuck them on my saw box and milk crate.

The hat you sent me now has some nice red reflective tape on it and from the look the Safety Dork gave me today I think I spoiled all his fun. Darn.


----------



## redprospector (May 31, 2011)

Why Bob, I do believe that's the cutest MacT I ever saw. 

Andy


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 31, 2011)

Well. One things for sure, that man sure is secure with him self.

That out does the time daughter put smurf and fairy stickers on my hat and strawberry short cake on the saw. That was a daughter though(not much I wouldn't do), I'm not totally convinced that I would be secure to wear that coming from another adult.

Now the next question do your toes match the head gear accessories?



Owl


----------



## promac850 (May 31, 2011)

Well, well, well, what do we have here? 

Hmm... maybe time to paint the saw and make it look like a furry little raccoon? 

Or glue some real raccoon fur on, that'd make it even more realistic...  I'm sure slowp would think that's a good idea... it qualifies for her 'furry critter' must-have-cause-she-said-so thing.

I applaud your bravery of putting a silly stickered hat on.  I laughed... not at you, but the hat. I repeat, the hat.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 31, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Well, well, well, what do we have here?
> 
> Hmm... maybe time to paint the saw and make it look like a furry little raccoon?
> 
> ...


 
whoa that gave me an awesome idea, snag a raccoon tail off a cheapie coonskin hat and attach it to the handle of my 460, it would shake and twicth all over when it's on the ground idling, plus Ted Nugent always wore a raccoon tail during his live shows so that makes it 20 times cooler already


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 1, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> whoa that gave me an awesome idea, snag a raccoon tail off a cheapie coonskin hat and attach it to the handle of my 460, it would shake and twicth all over when it's on the ground idling, plus Ted Nugent always wore a raccoon tail during his live shows so that makes it 20 times cooler already


 In the early days he also wore a just a loincloth:msp_ohmy:


----------



## paccity (Jun 1, 2011)

good ol uncle ted.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Ran to the saw shop after work today for odds and ends. Waiting for me was a NOS Mac-T, to replace my ugly old skull bucket (Just repainted the skull bucket, dammit). The owner picked it up at an FS auction. Nice end to a long week- Have a good weekend - Sam

View attachment 187514


View attachment 187516


----------



## slowp (Jun 17, 2011)

It has the strap holder things that you can plinkety plinkety on and annoy anybody trying to nap in your crummy. :msp_smile:

I think I got the Cute Wildland Critter stickers at the WalMarche. If you copied that style, I would not be offended.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 17, 2011)

slowp said:


> I think I got the Cute Wildland Critter stickers at the WalMarche. If you copied that style, I would not be offended.


 
Maybe. But the rest of us would wonder about him. Just a little.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 17, 2011)

Best thing about a tin hat is that it TELLS you when it wants replaced. A plastic hat will just crack when it's done. 

IDEA: saw an old-school structural fire helmet recently which had a mint 6-point Mac-T suspension in it. I wonder if those old fire helmets are still available anywhere, and if the suspensions are as well?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2011)

Just wanted everybody to know that Slowp's tin hat didn't go to the woods in the condition I received it. I just ain't that brave.


Before....as it arrived at my place.









After...the way it looks now.








Now I can wear it to work. Safely.


----------



## slowp (Jun 18, 2011)

I really prefer the before. The red reflector theme is just too harsh.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2011)

slowp said:


> I really prefer the before. The red reflector theme is just too harsh.


 
Harsh...but compliant. Our little Safety Dork guy just loves reflective tape. Maybe we'll catch him in town some night and wrap him in it. Everywhere. It would probably take a whole roll of it just for his head. Other parts of his body, probably not much at all.

Tell you what...when I retire (and I'm really going to, honest) I 'll send the hat back to you. Minus the reflective tape. Maybe with some little critter stickers, too. Or maybe something else. Something unique and memorable.


----------



## slowp (Jun 18, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Harsh...but compliant. Our little Safety Dork guy just loves reflective tape. Maybe we'll catch him in town some night and wrap him in it. Everywhere. It would probably take a whole roll of it just for his head. Other parts of his body, probably not much at all.
> 
> Tell you what...when I retire (and I'm really going to, honest) I 'll send the hat back to you. Minus the reflective tape. Maybe with some little critter stickers, too. Or maybe something else. Something unique and memorable.



Just try to not let any limbs or heavy things dent it....

I think I have thought about how to put the 6 pointer back together.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2011)

slowp said:


> Just try to not let any limbs or heavy things dent it....
> 
> I think I have thought about how to put the 6 pointer back together.


 
I can't promise that...but I'll try. Does that mean no hat-slingin' riggin fits, either? If I have to walk back up to the truck, take off the tin hat, put on the plastic hat, and then scale the plastic hat out through the brush the whole riggin fit thing loses a lot of spontaneity.

On the 6 point harness...if you get hung up PM mtsamloggit. He found some.


----------



## slowp (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't worry about it. I've got my Mac T that has been through some interesting situations, used as a water carrying device to put out smokes, used to wash off my face and hands when spiked out, and even used as...a hat! It has character to it and isn't too dented so it should still be good for The Game Of Logging.:msp_ohmy: If they don't insist on those East Coasty styled orange "caps" with screen so I wouldn't be able to spit out chew if I decided to start using chew...which I won't. But just in case, that screen would be in the way.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2011)

slowp said:


> Don't worry about it. I've got my Mac T that has been through some interesting situations, used as a water carrying device to put out smokes, used to wash off my face and hands when spiked out, and even used as...a hat! It has character to it and isn't too dented so it should still be good for The Game Of Logging.:msp_ohmy: If they don't insist on those East Coasty styled orange "caps" with screen so I wouldn't be able to spit out chew if I decided to start using chew...which I won't. But just in case, that screen would be in the way.


 
Do they allow spectators at the GOL course? If so maybe some of us could come and watch. And take pictures.

Try chewing black licorice...the spit looks just the same as snoose.


----------



## paccity (Aug 25, 2011)

had to drag this one up.:biggrin: just because i like this battle scard one.View attachment 196531


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 25, 2011)

Funny thing happened today. I started weed whacking a patch of berries and nettle but I had to quit cause the vibration was killing my hands. (Yesterday I weed whacked for several hours with an out of balance blade). I had my Stihl orange plastic cap with ears muffs and a screen on, Cody was following wearing his Mac-T cap. He took the whacker so we switched hats too. When he finished he took the machine back to the truck and grabbed my regular Bullard hard hat. We were going to switch when he made it back to the work site except we both forgot about it. An hour later when we were close together I noticed the hat situation so we handed each other our hat. Both hats were dripping sweat and the brow bands were soaked. Yuch! The creek smelled worse than our hats so we just put up with it. Double yuch!

My Stihl plastic hat is near the end of its life and I really want my next hat to be vented. I like the looks of the Euro Stihls but I guess they don't meet code here. Anybody use the Rockman? I will use it weed whacking and running the tractor mowing and around the chipper. It won't replace my Bullard because the ear muff part is not back-of-the-truck tuff enuff.


Here is the Euro Stihl
Das neue STIHL Helmset ADVANCE: Sicherheit mit Köpfchen - YouTube


----------



## dave k (Aug 25, 2011)

That is the helmet I use, Stihl Advance, and it has to be the most comfy one I've had. I was suprised to see that in that video they did'nt point out the drop down eye shield that is an option. It's a set of eye glasses that fit in to the helmet suspension and just pull down when you want and tuck up out of the way. Buckingham did version in an arborists helmet but it was very flimsey did'nt tuck up very well.


----------



## floyd (Aug 25, 2011)

There was plenty of room for red tape in between the graphics it came with.

Just saying...


----------



## slowp (Aug 25, 2011)

floyd said:


> There was plenty of room for red tape in between the graphics it came with.
> 
> Just saying...




Yeah!!!


----------



## Gologit (Aug 26, 2011)

floyd said:


> There was plenty of room for red tape in between the graphics it came with.
> 
> Just saying...


 
Oh, thanks a bunch Floyd. Go sit in the crummy and be quiet. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## clinchscavalry (Sep 4, 2011)

reckon a harness out of one of these might work ??

BULLARD WILDFIRE® Wildland Fire Fighter's Helmets - Ben Meadows


----------



## slowp (Sep 4, 2011)

clinchscavalry said:


> reckon a harness out of one of these might work ??
> 
> BULLARD WILDFIRE® Wildland Fire Fighter's Helmets - Ben Meadows



Nope, if we're still talking MacTs. I have one of those Bullards. The liner has plastic snappie things that snap into other specialized plastic things.
They are hard to make work on their own hat sometimes--they'll pop out if you don't get them to SNAP in.


----------

